# New Sirius Left Schedule



## allen98311 (Jan 19, 2006)

The Stephanie Miller Show has been canceled and replaced with Make It Plain.



> http://www.sirius.com/siriusleft
> 
> Make It Plain, hosted by Mark Thompson (Matsimela Mapfumo) is a political, human rights, and current events based program focusing on issues from an African American point-of-view. Thompson passionately and provocatively moderates discussion with well-informed listeners and nationally known leaders and celebrities on pressing political, social, economic, cultural and spiritual issues.


----------

